# Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?



## Flo66 (17. Juni 2007)

Moinsen
Es geht um pokalangeln welches morgens um 6 Uhr startet.
Also was haltet ihr davon:?
500g Paniermehl
50g Hansa Brassen Futtermehl
1/2 Dose Dosenmais
1 Hand voll Maden
150g Maismehl
1 Packung Vanillezucker zum Backen 
gekochter Hanf wie viel?Da bin ich auf euch angewiesen!
Ich wollte das gnze unteranderem mit dem Wsser aus den Maisdosen anrühren.

Für Schleien,Brassen,Karpfen und co.
Mit 2 Ruten 1 auf Waggler und eine mit Futterkorp und ´Helicopter Rig.
ist der helicopter Rig ein Stahlvorfach für z.b. Hecht der zum Kreis zum Futterkorb hingebogen ist?

Als Köder
Maden an den Futterkorb erstmal
und dann noch Mais und Wurm
Wurm wohl Tau- und Mistwurm
Das wechselt dann zwischen den Ruten.Eben rum probieren.

Ich angel in großen teichen.Teilweise sehr verkrautet das Angeln eigentlich wirklich nicht in Frage kommt.Es gibt richtige Inseln.An den Krautkannten
tummeln sich massig Barsche.

Was meint ihr?Könnt ihr mir die Fragen beantworten?
Ich habe mir das aus mehreren von euren rezepten zusammengewürfelt aus dem was immer wieder genannt wurde.Bi neuling im anfüttern.
Vielen Dank im voraus!
mfg Florian


----------



## Brassenfan (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

wie lang geht euer pokalangeln ! 
was nimmst du für ruten ?


----------



## antonio (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

hab mir mal deine letzten posts durchgelesen.meiner meinung nach willst du am anfang zu viel auf einmal.
du solltest schritt für schritt an die angelei herangehen,und nicht alles auf einmal betreiben.du postest hier quer beet vom fiegenfischen über raubfischangeln usw. usw.
nimm dir erst mal ein oder zwei themen und beschäftige dich damit etwas intensiver,und dann nach und nach immer was neues dazu.alles auf einmal von grund auf erlernen zu wollen bringt nichts.

gruß antonio


----------



## Brassenfan (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

lass es langsam angehn ! nimm erst mal eine rute und dan gugg wie es läuft 

naja zur futtermischung wenn es über 4-5 h geht nimm mehr und mehr von dem aroma das die fische an deiner futter stelle bleiben


----------



## Flo66 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Ich nehme eine Karpfenrute 3.60m lange 50g WG und sensibel genug um barsche auf Grund anzuzeigen, locker.Dann hab ich die wahl zwischen einer 2.60 langen mit bis zu 80g WG und der Diabolo III.
Die letzten beiden würde ich dann für die Waggler die erste auf grund.
Das Angeln geht rund 5h.


----------



## Flo66 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Also auf Grund Angel ich wie gesagt 8 Jahre.Im Raubfisch war ich nur wegen Aal die ich auf Grund fange.
Also betreibe ich Grund und Fliegenfischen.2 Sachen


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Ich würd auch sagen mach ma nen wirklich ruhigen und fisch erst ma nur mit einer rute wenn du dies dann ein paar jahre geübt hast kannst dich bei solchen veranstaltungen dann auch steigern aber jetzt am anfang willst viel zu viel auf einma sonst ist die futtermischung ok

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Brassenfan (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

also für 5 h ist das eindeutig zu wennig futter  ! 

zb 
500g paniermehl
500g maismehl
500g bisquitmehl
50ml maden
50ml hanf 
1/2 dode mais 
und armoma nach wahl was süßes is ambesten 

zu den ruten fang lieber mit ner sensieblen an ambesten mit waggler und zum anfang mit einer rute um zuguggen was geht


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Ob die Futtermänge reicht is von weiten gesagt da ich das gewässer net kenn schwer 
Mein hausgewässer für Hegeangeln hat unwahrscheinlich viele brassen um die Brassen dort bei beislaune zu haltzen reichen für 4h manchma 5kilo im Frühjahr net und vom Sommer red ich erst garnicht

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Brassenfan (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

zum pokalfischen hab i am hausgewässer meist 6 bis 7 kilo im sommer ! und dan mit einer matchrute und einer waggler ! dan geht es schon bis jetz immer auf den forderenplätzen


----------



## snorreausflake (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Hey Pech-Angler.
Also erstens würd ich mir vorher gedanken über mein Futter machen und auch früher fragen wenns Fragen gibt, net erst kurz vor knapp und zweitens würd ich dir empfehlen wenn du ne "Futterempfehlung" hast einfach mal austesten und zur not selber experimentieren, denn was bei dem einen läuft wie sau kann bei dem anderen ein titaler reinfall sein.


----------



## antonio (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*



Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> Also auf Grund Angel ich wie gesagt 8 Jahre.Im Raubfisch war ich nur wegen Aal die ich auf Grund fange.
> Also betreibe ich Grund und Fliegenfischen.2 Sachen



wenn du seit 8 jahren angelst, frage ich mich was du die ganzen 8 jahre gemacht hast.deine fragen hier kommen mir doch teilweise recht naiv vor.
zitat:
"Hallo
Ich ANgel seit oder 8 Jahren und 5 richtige fänge gemacht davon 1 gekeschert.3Forellen und 2 Aale(1Forelle gekesch.)Ich war also nicht wirklich erfolgreich und die anderen fangen um mich herum wie die beklopten!In unseren vereinsgewässern wo am 9.6.07 Wertungsangeln ist gibt es viele schöne große Schleien.Meine Freunde fangen fast jedes mal eine bis ein paar große.Die größte hatte fast 5kg die anderen bei 3kg.
Wir verwenden die gleiche Montage (Grund:Blei in Wirbel mit Haken und Wurm)werfen nebennander aber meine Rute zieht nen kleinen Barsch raus und sie Aale und Schleien und Karpfen.Was soll ich machen?kann mir jemand ne gute Montage sagen.Wi ich es schaffe das der Köder mit Pose über dem Grund steht?Langsam verliere ich die Lust völlig am Angeln und wir ziehen zu dritt bis viert fast jede Woche los
aber so macht das keinen Spaß."

du schreibts, du gehst seit 8 jahren regelmäßig zum angeln,du müßtest eigentlich in der zeit schon ne ganze menge erfahrungen gesammelt haben. scheint aber nicht der fall zu sein.und wenn deine kumpels ständig fangen und du nicht mußt du irgend etwas anders machen als sie.
also schau bei denen noch mal genau hin.praxis ist besser als alle theorie.geh schritt für schritt an die ganze sache heran und nicht alles auf einmal und von jedem nur ein bischen.es ist noch kein meister vom himmel gefallen.

gruß antonio


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

wen du an so einem fischen teil nehmen willst solltest du echt nur mit 1 rute fischen auf brassen  u.s.w  du musst dich  voll auf diese rute konzentrieren  und das ist schon schwer genug wen du mit ner feeder noch fischen willst  eine ist im winkel und die andere versetzt  ich fische ja schon zimlich lange und wen du fische am platzt hast dan. fische ich  endweder mit der feeder oder waggler  weil sonst  ist das stress pur und du beckomst nur die hälfte raus. was ich dan immer mache  ist eine karpfen rutte mit pippser raus hauen  da muste nicht drauf schauen. zum futter  wen  das fische 5h geht den rechne ich meistens mit 5-8 kg futter  1-1,5 l maden und ca 6 dosen mais . kommt auf das gewässer und die fisch dichte drauf an


----------



## Flo66 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*



> du schreibts, du gehst seit 8 jahren regelmäßig zum angeln,du müßtest eigentlich in der zeit schon ne ganze menge erfahrungen gesammelt haben. scheint


Jaja die hab ch bin aber erst seit Herbst an diesem gewässer sonst waren wir nur ein paar mal am Forellenteich jedes Jahr.Und dann im herbst diese beiden Aale im Frühjahr 2 untermaßige Aale dazu.Aber die Schleien und Brassen, die wollen nich.In den gewässern sind massig Brassen und vorallem Schleien!
Und


----------



## Flo66 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

so viel Futtermehl?Ich werde wohl mehr mit Partikeln anfüttern wie Mais und Maden


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

das grund futter wo ich dir gesagt habe lockt schneller brassen und schleien an dein platzt und das ist sin an einem wetfischen schnellst möglich fische an zulocken und voralem sie zu halten, wen du partickel fütterst hat es ein negativen einfluss die fische  sättigst du damit aber du musst die locken und am platzt halten können und das machts mit futter und die maden mit partickelö kannst du nie mals fische in so kurtzer zeit anlocken


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Die vorgeschlagenen Futtermengen sind voll in ordnung, ich würd dir eher abraten mit zuviel lebendfutter zu füttern, weil dies die fische sehr schnell sättigt und die Futtermischung hält sie länger am platz da sie merh mühe haben an was ran zu kommen.

Und dies fördtert nich gerade den Futterneid auf die wenigen lebendköder und das willst du ja das sie auf deinen lebendköder am Haaken gehen.

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Feeder-Freak (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Was ich als absolouten Geheimtipp auf Brassen finde ist: Viele Maden ins Futter. D.H. mit 50 Ml Maden da kriegste gerade mal ein paar Rotaugen am Platz. Nimm das fünffache. Wenn da wirklich so veile Barssen im See sind dann ist das auch nicht zuviel. 
Ich weiss das deshalb da beim Ausnehmen von ein paar Fischen wie Brassen (für Fischfrikadelle) der Magen voller Maden waren. Ich habe aber nur
§ Brassen gefangen. Aber in allen drei Mägen  waren jede Menge  Maden. D.H. wenn du Fisch am Platz halten willst barcuhst du veile Maden.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

auf 8 kilo futter reichen  1.1,5 liter maden was ich gern mache  wen ich  mit dem waagler fische füttere ich maden und mais pur wen ich der meinung bin das die fische  nicht mehr so gut beisen. und immer wieder futterballen  füttern  am anfang des fischens so ca 10 stück  und dan je nach beis laune in der stunde 2-3 stück aber das bringt die erfahrung


----------



## Flo66 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Ich werde dann beide auf Waggler nehmen, und ordentlich Maden aus der Biotonne holen.Wenn ich mit Mais und Maden oder auch Castern anfüttere sollte ich dann auch noch Zerschnittene Würmer rein tun oder wird das zu viel?Ich werds mal ausprobieren mit ein paar Würmern.
Und wo sollte ich hinschmeißen?(also meine Haken^^?)Nahe ans Ufer oder weiter raus.Ich habe vor auf einer kleinen Landzunge zu angeln an der rechts von der eine Ecke ist und von Bümen geschützt.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

must du ausloten    am besten immer in einer rinne oder erhöhung un  dan da drauf fischen und immer füttern das du die fische halten kannst  mit  futter nicht mit partickel sonst ist dein angelplatzt kaput  ich fische immer knapp übern grund  5 cm über den hacken kommt bei mir ein klemm blei ran so das  der köder sehr schnell absinkt(rotaugen) fange ich nie


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

wenn ich hier bei uns in der Naab auf dicke Brassen geh, lasse ich die Maden aus dem Futter raus, und gebe ausschließlich Caster, Wurm u. evtl. Dosenmais ins Futter.

Für einen Durchgang Hegefischen brauche ich max. 3 kg Trockenfutter, wenn ich mit zwei Ruten und relativ großen Körbe angel.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

du machst es auch profi b.z.w jedes we .ihr habt an wettkämpfen vorgaben meistens  was die futter menge  maden (lieter angeht und so weiter)  ich fische meistens an nem maratohn fischen  sa-so  mit und brauche ca 15-20 kil futter weil wen ich nicht mehr fütter die fische weg ziehn


----------



## Flo66 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Denke das Wasser ist dort recht ausgeglichen Flach.Und ich werde dann 1kg Paniermehl,150g Hansa Brassen Spezial,ne Handvoll mais und Maden und Vanille Zucker.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Braunem Zucker?Dazu kam mirdie idee Flüssig Lockstoff in einen Eimer Wasser zu geben und zu verrühren quasi strecken.Und denn dann am Anfang zur Futterstelle geben um einen intensiven Geruch zu erzeugen.Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

ja das is auch bei mir net anders... wenn kein Futter mehr ins Wasser kommt, wird der Futterplatz schnell uninteressant.

Aber das ist aber genau der springende punkt beim Feedern....

Hast du viel Fisch am Platz, kommt automatisch auch viel Futter auf den Futterplatz...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

meistens wird dan mit pinkys oder maden gefütter  das sie am platzt bleiben


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Pech-Angler Flo @  kauf dir  ein gutes  brassen futter hau maden und mais rein und gut, an nem wettfischen solte mann nicht viel ausprobieren , da du noch nicht so viel ahnung hast geht das meistens in die hose.


----------



## Flo66 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Hast recht ich werd zu kompliziert ich nehm einfach Hansa Brassenspezial mit Paniermehl Mais und Maden.Danke


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

wen du konstand deine fisch mal fängst kannst du dir  über solche dinge gedanken machen, ich bin der meinung du willst zu viel. ich fische seit 15 jahrn  und  ich fange auch sehr gut aber ich habe sehr viel lehr  geld zahlen müssen und das macht jeder durch


----------



## snorreausflake (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*



Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> so viel Futtermehl?Ich werde wohl mehr mit Partikeln anfüttern wie Mais und Maden



dann sind die fische schnell satt und du brauchst dich net wundern wenn du nix fängst


----------



## Flo66 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Ich habe 150g Hansaspezial und 500g Paniermehl.Unterdrück Paniermehl das dann nicht?Also den Geruch vom Hansaspezial Brassen.
Ich wollte nocht etwas Vanillezucker zu tun.Und ich sah IM BOARd helle farben machen meinen Lieblingsfisch die Schleie Misstrauisch.Soll ich dann etwas Erde zu tun oder...?


----------



## Flo66 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Und noch mal drauf ich will zu viel.Ich möchte bloß einen großen Fisch fangen.Keinen Riesen!


----------



## Brassenfan (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

ne das paniermehl ist recht neutral ! wieviel hast von dem brassen futter und welche farbe hat das ?


----------



## Flo66 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

150g Brassenfutter und 1kg Paniermehl zu verfügung.Das Brassenfutter ist eigentlich auch hell und gelblich wie das Paniermehl eigentlich.


----------



## Brassenfan (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

150g is bissel wenig meines erachtens ! 
warum 150g sind das die reste vom letsten angeln ???? 
hat dein mutter lebkuchengewürz oder speckulazius ???


----------



## Flo66 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Lebkuchengewürz ist vorhanden und ja es blieb vom Angeln übrig.


----------



## Flo66 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Ich habe geguckt Vanillezuckerbackzeugs ist auch da


----------



## Brassenfan (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

dan lass den vanillezucker weg und nim dafür das lebkuchengewürz ! ist es eine braune tüte das gweürz ?


----------



## Flo66 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Unser ist recht alt.Aber denke schon.Aber wegem dem sehrsehr alten Alter^^.Geht das noch also riechen tuts bestimmt noch.


----------



## Brassenfan (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

na man braucht davon nicht viel ! wenn ich kein futter da hatte hab i mutti immer die 1kg packung paniermehl geklaut und eine tüte lebkuchengewürz rein gemacht ! hatte damit brassen. rotaugen und güstern 

tja not macht halt erfinderisch


----------



## Flo66 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

ut das mach ich zusammen mit Partikeln aber nciht zu viele ich weiß hab zugehört^^!


----------



## Flo66 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Danke!Und Hanf noch dazu?Stimmt es das der einen Fressrausch verursacht?


----------



## Brassenfan (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

jau stümmt !


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Ja Hanf verursacht einen fr5essrausch aber der funktioniert in den meisten gewässern nur bei rotaugen und auch meist nur bei kältrem wasser

mfg bOmber-Pilot1989


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Pech-Angler Flo@ und wie war dein wetfischen??


----------



## Brassenfan (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

sollte man überhaupt bei dem warmen wtter hanf reinmachen ??


----------



## Gufi Angler (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Hi ich werde deises Wochenende das erste mal in meinem Verein ein Pokalangeln mitmachen dieses Pokalangeln dauert ca.3h es ist erlaubt nur mit einer freidfisch rute zu angeln.Könnte mir einer vllt jemand sagen was ich für ein futter benutzen muss der Flus gabelt sich mit einem andern und sie werden dort ca. 3-4m breit und 5cm-1.30m tief strömung ist langsam es gibt viel Weisfisch und schlein und aal.
Bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Brassenfan (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

wow 5cm bis 1.30cm ! ganz schön flach ! was nimmst für ne rute


----------



## Gufi Angler (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

ich meinte 50cm sry^^

hmm überlegen eine rute mit 30-50gr. WG irgendwas anderses meine Matchrute ist nehmlich kaput gegangen oder kan ich auch en stipprute benutzen?


----------



## Brassenfan (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

na ne matchrute mit ner crystal waggler wär meines erachtens die beste wariante da es so flach ist


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

nem ne stippe und fische auf masse brassen, schleien, lauben  mit einem futter nach deiner wahl und  so solltest  du keinen schlächten karten haben


----------



## Gufi Angler (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

dann is da aber weider das problem mit der strömung


----------



## Brassenfan (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

na wie doll ist die strömung ? wenn sie nicht so doll ist schleifen lassen ! kannst aber auch die stippe nehmen (wie lang ist die) und dan eine kleine unauffällige pose ! 

zum futter würd ein dunkelbraunes futter nehmen (fertig mischung)


----------



## Gufi Angler (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

stippe is 7m kan man aber auch kleiner machen und soll ich da so ne speziele futter mischung nehemn von mossela oder mondial oder ...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

machst in dein futter etwas maulwurf erde rein (gesiebt)  da sinkt es schneller an grund   die länge ist okay bei einem fisch   mustt du halt dan abstecken wen du verkürtz fischen willst  ich würde die pose auch schleifen lassen


----------



## Brassenfan (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

da ich sehr von sensas überzeugt bin würd ich das empfehlen ! aber was ein guttes brassenfutter ist is das xenon brassen von mosella kann i nur enpfehlen !!!!! ne die rute ist ideal wenn der fluß nur 3-5 m breit ist ! ambesten ist du setzt dich nicht soweit an die kannte weil es so flach ist und du dan von den fischen leicht gesehen werden kannst


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

ich fische das red brasem von mossela in verbindung mit zuzätzen von van der eynde  und habe bis jetzt immer gut gefangen damit


----------



## Gufi Angler (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

ich fahr da Heute oder Morgen nochma hin udn mach mal ein paar fotos die kan ich dan ja mal hier reinstellen wen das geht ^^ dan könnt ihr euch das mal anschaun udn sollt ich da noch was in die futter mischung beigeben Caster, Maden, Mais?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

ich würde viel maden rein machen das du die fische am platzt halten kanst und mais im fluss ist es wichtig


----------



## bennie (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

normales grundfutter, marke relativ egal und dazu brasem mischen. dann noch ein paar maden ins futter und du bist gut gerüstet.


----------



## Gufi Angler (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Welche Zusätze? Zitronen Strawberry?


----------



## Brassenfan (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

von allen drein einbisschen ! würde ich sagen aber anstatt mais würd ich zerschnittende würmer nehmen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

und setzt dich taktisch   an nen guten platzt nicht anfangsplätze


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

auf t-orange fahren die voll ab bei mir


----------



## Gufi Angler (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

ja ich mach ma fotos und stehl sie denne hier rein


----------



## bennie (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

der endplatz am unteren ende bringt meist die meisten brassen wenn du gut fütterst...


----------



## Brassenfan (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

ja kann ich auch nur empfehlen !!!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

mit der stippe in so nem kleinen fluss hast  du immer vorteile beim fischen wie mit der fedder


----------



## Gufi Angler (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

und gibt es da noch wichtige sachen die ich beachten muss
als Stippe hab ich die La Specia von Y A D Germany.7m weiche spitze spürt man den kleinsten zupfer


----------



## Brassenfan (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

nimm ne leichte pose und die richtig austariert is das der perfekte bissanzeiger


----------



## Gufi Angler (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

ja ich hab da son paar posen für ne stippe die sind zwischen 1.5-3g


----------



## Brassenfan (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

hast eine unter 1,5 gramm


----------



## Gufi Angler (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

glaub schon eine mit 1g


----------



## Brassenfan (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

nimm die ! um so leichter um so weniger wiederstand beim biss


----------



## Gufi Angler (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

jo danke, aber eins hab ich nicht verstanden "der endplatz am unteren ende" was soll das heissen?


----------



## Brassenfan (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

hmm müsste ganz hinten sein ! bin mir aber nicht sicher


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

die letzten pläte am fluss sind die besten da das futter der oberen angler immer fluss abwärts fliest und die fische  dort dan auch stand haft bleiben


----------



## Brassenfan (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

dacht ich doch richtig ^^


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

so weis ich es kann aber auch sein das ich mich täusche


----------



## Brassenfan (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

jop wenn man so überlegt is das eigentlich logisch ! 
du hast volkomm recht damit


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

ich glaube ich sollte auch mal wieder die krpfen rutten gegen ne kopfrute tauschen:q


----------



## Brassenfan (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

muss mir erst ma eine anschaffen ! aber kann i net ne 9m stipprute umbaun auf gummizug ???


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

des geht,   ist halt immer blöd mit 9 m schnur zu fischen finde ich


----------



## Brassenfan (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

na is ne steckrute unr die letzten 3m sind tele


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

achso  dachte ne tele


----------



## Brassenfan (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

ne is ne steck ! dan würde die doch eigentlich zum anfang reichen um es erst ma alles auszu probieren


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

JA EWIG   vorallem  das auf und abstecken must du üben  mit der 9 geht das  wen die ein paar macken mal beckomt ist das nicht schlimm  mit der zeit hast den dreh raus und dan kannst du dir auch ne 11, oder ne 13 zulegen


----------



## Brassenfan (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

was brauch ich sonst noch an zugehör ! hab bis jetz nur mit match oder feederrute geangelt !


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

willst du nur so abund zu stippen oder auch wettkampf technisch?? mal


----------



## Brassenfan (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

erst ma so üben wie es geht und wenn es gut geht richtig wettkampf


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

dan wirs um ne platform irgend wan nicht herum kommen, sonst nur  pose, blei, und  abroller ,  wen du nur so fischen willst


----------



## Brassenfan (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

ja hab mir schon ne plattform angesehn ! kann dir den link ja ma senden und du sagst mir ob es das richtige wär oder net


----------



## Gufi Angler (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*


----------



## Gufi Angler (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

komisch wieso geht das bild den nicht?


----------



## Flo66 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

an ronywalter 4 Seiten zuvor wie mein Wetfischen war:Ist erst am Sonatg den 24 und das mit der Stippe, ich darf mit 2 beim Pokalangeln wäre ein versuche mit der Stippe sinvoll?Und die andere dann auf Waggler


----------



## Brassenfan (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

nim die waggler ambesten ne crystal waggler ! und eine rute


----------



## Flo66 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*



> [nim die waggler ambesten ne crystal waggler /QUOTE]
> Was ist das?


----------



## Brassenfan (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

is ne durchsichtige waggler ! ideal für flache gewässer und zum schlei angeln


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

vom 17.6.07 





Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> Moinsen
> Es geht um pokalangeln welches morgens um 6 Uhr startet.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

ich empfehele dir eine rute stippe ,waggler auf die dich fixirst und dir andere rute legst du auf grund mit pipser so kannst du dich auf die 1 konzentrieren, und die andere pipst dan wen du einen biss hast so kanst du nicht abgelenkt werde so mache ich es bei 2 ruten mit  pose ist es schwe am anfang


----------



## Flo66 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*






So etwas habe ich nur aus Holz und wird ind er mitte etwas dicker und dann noch welche unten dick und oben langer Stiel.


----------



## Brassenfan (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

6 uhr find ixh ganz schön spät ! XD:q|supergri:q


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

entweder waggler oder  stippe  kannst ja nicht bei jedem biss deine kopfrute ablegen


----------



## Brassenfan (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

wie groß war der teich noch ma


----------



## Flo66 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

oh Mensch im schätzen bin ich schlecht!Und es sind 2 ein kleinerer und ein größerer.Ich würd sagen der eine 0,8 hektar der andere 0,5hektar


----------



## Flo66 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Ja aber was ist nu ein crystal Waggler


----------



## Brassenfan (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

na hattest doch das bild ! das war eine


----------



## Flo66 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

ah dann bin ich ja ausgerüstet


----------



## Brassenfan (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

jap dan viel erfolg


----------



## Flo66 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Danke düse gleich in den Angelladen und besorg noch Stopper und anderen kleinkram.Und ich will auch etwas ausprobieren:Mit wattwurm im Süßwasser


----------



## Brassenfan (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

was hast den mit nem wattwurm vor


----------



## Flo66 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

An den Haken hängen aber mach ich wann anders.Bienanmaden will ich beim Pokalangeln ausprobieren im Zusammenhang mit Maden für mehr bewegung.Ich häng eine auf Grund und eine mit Waggler


----------



## Flo66 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Habe gerde alles besorgt und ich bekamm noch nen selbsttip.Kirschlockstoff nur auf den Köder selbst.Das ist mein Plan fürs Pokalangeln:
Ich füttere in ufernähe an unzwar Hansa Brassenspezial mit Paniermehl,Mais und evt. noch Maden wenn ich nochmal hin komme.Dann eine Waggler und eine auf Grund.Zielfisch:Brassen und auch Schleien.Futterhanf hab ich nicht bekommen.Und in der aktuellen Exori steht was von weizen, gequollenen.Da ich vom Bauernhof komme hab ich den in hülle und fülle.Was meint ihr?Noch ne Handvoll rein?


----------



## Gufi Angler (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

ich War grade für ne stunde probe angeln da wo ich pokalangeln habe. habe ein paar rotaugen und Ukuleys gefangen ein paar jugendliche nebenmir haben Hasel gefangen hat das was zu bedeuten?.


----------



## snorreausflake (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

@ Pechangler
Schau mal ob du ne tube mystic im angelladen bekommst, ist oft auch der bringer wenn net so viel geht


----------



## Brassenfan (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

wie hast geangelt


----------



## Gufi Angler (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

nur ne stippe Caster Maden fedich war nur ma kurz plätze anschauen


----------



## Flo66 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*



> Schau mal ob du ne tube mystic im angelladen bekommst, ist oft auch der bringer wenn net so viel geht


Hat er soweit ich weiß leider nich war gerade erst da.


----------



## Gufi Angler (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

die Brassen Karpfen Schleie und Hasel regen sich nicht nur die Ukuleys und rotaugen gehen mir an den haken |kopfkrat mach ich was falsch


----------



## xplatoon (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*



Gufi Angler schrieb:


> die Brassen Karpfen Schleie und Hasel regen sich nicht nur die Ukuleys und rotaugen gehen mir an den haken |kopfkrat mach ich was falsch


 
Also was für Futter benutzt Du denn? Fertigfutter oder selbst gemischt?


----------



## Weißfischfredi (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Hallo Florian,
ich habe mich heute in diesem Forum angemeldet und die vergangenen Fragen und Antworten zu diesem Thema mit zunehmender Begeisterung verfolgt.
Ich bin seit über 10 Jahren Stippfischer und ich möchte Dir
zum Thema Futter eigentlich nur einen Rat geben.:

Du hast Dich für das Fertigfutter " Hansa Brassen Spezial "
entschieden.
Ein Fertigfutter ist im Regelfall von Spezialisten auf einen speziellen Zielfisch abgestimmt.
Viele Angler machen den Fehler in dieses Fertigfutter ein bischen
hiervon und davon zu mischen weil sie der Meinung sind das könnte der Kracher sein.
Im Regelfall wird dadurch aber genau das Gegenteil erzielt.
Dein Fertigfutter macht nicht mehr das wofür es einmal vorgesehen war. Mit anderen Worten, viele verschieden Düfte
wirken für den Fisch eher unaktraktiv.
Es ist kein Problem in ein Fertigfutter Lebendköder einzubinden,
jedoch würde ich darauf verzichten es mit Paniermehl zu strecken. Dadurch verliert dein Fertigfutter seine Lockwirkung.
Wenn Du ein Angeln über drei Stunden betreiben möchtest,
solltest Du auch darauf achten nicht zu viele sättigende
zusatz Köder einzubinden. Weizen oder Mais macht die Fische schnell satt.
Beim Stippfischen ist das Futter das A und O des Erfolges.
Das Prinzip ist: erst mit wenig Sättigung und hohem Duftabteil anlocken, dann den Fisch unter Zugabe von Mais, Maden,Caster, zerschnittenen Rotwürmer bei der Nachfütterung am Platz halten und vor allen Dingen einen Hakenköder zu benutzen der sich auch in deinem Grundfutter wiederfindet. Sprich: Wenn Du nur Caster in der Nachfütterung
verwendest, macht es keinen Sinn mit Mais zu Angeln.

Ich könnte Dir eine Menge darüber berichten.
Aber Angel erstmal.
Man Wächst mit seinen Aufgaben.

Gruß und Petri Heil
Weißfischfredi


----------



## Gufi Angler (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*



xplatoon schrieb:


> Also was für Futter benutzt Du denn? Fertigfutter oder selbst gemischt?



Fertig Futter von Mossela un Mondial


----------



## Flo66 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Ich habe so einen Kirsch Lockstoff Flüssig soll der mit rein oder wäre das schon zu viel?


----------



## Gufi Angler (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Ich Danke euch allen für eure tipps und hilfen ich glauba hne euch hätte ich nich den 2platz belegt danke euch allen


----------



## Flo66 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Mein Angeln ergab 1Plötze und 2 kleine Barsche die Barsche schluckten so tief die waren nicht zu retten die Plötze hab ich wieder frei gealssen.


----------



## Brassenfan (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

na besser als garnix ! jeder fängt klein an und es geht auch net darum zu gewinnen sondern spaß zu haben


----------



## Flo66 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Preise,Platzierungen,der beste sein das ist mir s****ß egal Hauptsache spaß.Gut das wiederspricht sich jetzt mit den anderen Ausssagen vileicht.
Aber am meisten Spaß macht es wenn man zusammen loszieht und Spaß hat.Wenn man nur garnichts fängt über viele Ausflüge hinweg und die anderen Fangenw as macht das irgendwann auch keinen Spaß mehr.

Neue Montage:
Wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe, hatte einer meiner 3 Freunde mit dem ich oft losziehe eine Futterspirale dran, gefüllt bzw. rangepatscht mit Champions Choice, ich glaub für Karpfen.Ich glaube nicht das er noch anders angefüttert hat.Er fing gut.

Ich wollte nu das gleiche machen.
Habe zwar keine Futterspirale aber kann ich mir besorgen.Ich wollte auch einen normalen zuen Futterkorb aus kosten  Gründen^^ an die andere Rute nehmen.Ich denke der ist eigentlich für Maden.
Reicht das als Anfüttermittel?
Son riesen teich ist das nicht.Mit dem Bod würde das schonmal nicht lohnen.


----------



## Flo66 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Bod^^ Boot


----------



## Flatfischer (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Hallo Florian,
 erst waren Deine Beiträge ja noch ganz witzig, aber allmählich nervt es, sorry. Du hast in nicht einmal einem Monat über 180 Beiträge erstellt. Egal ob Stippfischen, Grundangeln, Fliegenfischen: Du bist mit zum Teil reichlich seltsamen Fragen (für jemanden, der angeblich schon 8 Jahre angelt) immer dabei. Du wirst auch nicht mehr Fische fangen, wenn Du jetzt irgendwelches teures Futter kaufst. Du solltest Dir für das Geld ein vernünftiges Angelbuch für Anfänger zulegen, diese gründlich lesen und die Methoden auch anwenden. Wer nach 8 Jahren Angeln immer noch im Stillwasser mit einer Festbleimethode und der Rutenspitze als Bissanzeiger angelt (schlimmer gehts nimmer...), für den ist Angeln vielleicht wirklich nicht das richtige Hobby.

Ich bin mir ja inzwischen ziemlich sicher, dass Du uns hier alle verarschen willst. Wenn dies nicht der Fall sein sollte, beherzige den Rat mit dem Angelbuch. Irgendwann ist nämlich erfahrungsgemäß auch die Geduld der Boardmember erschöpft und Du wirst hier bei deinen äußerst zahlreichen Anfragen keine Antworten mehr erhalten.
Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## Flo66 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*



> [allo Florian,
> erst waren Deine Beiträge ja noch ganz witzig, aber allmählich nervt es, sorry. Du hast in nicht einmal einem Monat über 180 Beiträge erstellt. Egal ob Stippfischen, Grundangeln, Fliegenfischen: Du bist mit zum Teil reichlich seltsamen Fragen (für jemanden, der angeblich schon 8 Jahre angelt) immer dabei. Du wirst auch nicht mehr Fische fangen, wenn Du jetzt irgendwelches teures Futter kaufst. Du solltest Dir für das Geld ein vernünftiges Angelbuch für Anfänger zulegen, diese gründlich lesen und die Methoden auch anwenden. Wer nach 8 Jahren Angeln immer noch im Stillwasser mit einer Festbleimethode und der Rutenspitze als Bissanzeiger angelt (schlimmer gehts nimmer...), für den ist Angeln vielleicht wirklich nicht das richtige Hobby.
> 
> Ich bin mir ja inzwischen ziemlich sicher, dass Du uns hier alle verarschen willst. Wenn dies nicht der Fall sein sollte, beherzige den Rat mit dem Angelbuch. Irgendwann ist nämlich erfahrungsgemäß auch die Geduld der Boardmember erschöpft und Du wirst hier bei deinen äußerst zahlreichen Anfragen keine Antworten mehr erhalten.
> ...


----------



## Feeder-Freak (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Kennst du das Buch: Grundkurs angeln??? Von Klaus Schmidt???
Auch wenn es dir nun als nutzlos erschein: Kauf dir dieses Buch:m. Es hat mir Anfang sowas von weitergeholfen das ich direkt beim zweiten Angeln meinen ersten schönen 2,5 Kg Karpfen und ein paar Roatugen beschert hat. Dieses Buch ist genial:m. Dort stehen die Standplätze drinn, die wichtigsten Knoten, Wie man alles aufbaut, was du brauchst,  Fuuermischunge und wie man mit ganz einfachen Mitteln wunderschöne Fische fangen kannst:m.

Du wirst am Anfang nicht glauben das ein kleines Buch dir soviel weiterhelfen kann. Es ist wirklich mit Abstan das beste Angelbuch was ich gelesen ahbe und ich habe bestimmt 25 Bücher gelesen die von irgedwelchen Spezies geschrieben wodren sind. Nun gut wo ich fortgeschritten war konnte ich damit was anfangen aber sonst nicht.

Schlussfolgerung: Kauf dir das Buch!!!
Wenn du Interesse hast schreib mir ne PN dann schick ich dir die ISB-N Nummer usw.

Feeder


----------



## Feeder-Freak (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*



Flatfischer schrieb:


> . Du hast in nicht einmal einem Monat über 180 Beiträge erstellt.



Ich schreibe im Monat manchmal über 200 Beiträge:m.


----------



## Flo66 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Ich denke ich gehe nochmal über die lektüre gesammmt Grundkurs rüber und im Sommer mal dein Buch.


----------



## Jäger-Olli (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Hallo Flo
Ich wohne in Deiner Nähe
so langsam möchte ich mir den Knaben (Dich)mal anschauen!
ich hab heute mit meinem Sohn (6) am Mözener See gefischt, nur so zum Spass, mit etwas Futter und zwei Ruten auf Friedfische, OK wir haben den See nicht lehr gefischt, aber wir haben so um die 30 STCK gefangen, das größte Rotauge hatte so um die 800 Gramm (hab selten ein so grosses gesehen geschweige denn selbst gefangen)
ich biete Dir an mir mal auf die Finger zu schauen, würde dich abholen und auch wieder zurück bringen...
Vielleicht kannst du ja was lernen!?
Du darfst sogar den See bestimmen!
Auswahl: 
Neversdorfer See Tageskarte 
Mözener See Tageskarte
Trave (ich Glaub da gibt es nen freien bereich )
ELK (ElbeLübeckKanal)
Klüthsee Tageskarte
Wer auch in der Nähe wohnt,oder einfach Lust hat kann sich mit einklinken möchte ist nat herzlichst eingeladen!
Gruß Olli


----------



## Flo66 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Hallo ich wäre gerne mit dir losgezogen.Leider...steht strenger Vaters davor(Man könnte schlechte erfahrungen mit Schwesterchen sagen).An unserem Vereinsgewässern würde nichts dagegen sprechen.Aber mit jemand ich sag mal unbekanntes lässt mein Vater mich nicht los.
Ist nichts persöhnliches ivh wäre so sofort mitgeommen.
Ich wäre wirklich gerne mit dir und meinem Angelanfängerkollegen+deinem Sohn loegezogen(Das Gewässer wäre die Trave gewesen).
Tut mir Leid!Vileicht wird das ja in den kommenden Sommerferien bei uns ja was?
Dann nehm ich dich mit dem Trecker mit^^


----------



## Jäger-Olli (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Bestell deinem Vater mal nen schönen Gruß von mir, ich bin Vertrauensmann (Einkäufer der Vion Bad Bramstedt) 
(ehemals nordfleisch)
dH ich bin von Beruf Viehhändler, dein Vater ist so weit ich das weiß Landwirt, da auch ich in der Landwirtschaft groß geworden bin weiß ich das dort eigentlich jeder irgentwie jeden kennt...
noch fragen?
Deine Schwester kann übrigens zu hause bleiben!
aber du kannst mir nat auch mal dein Vereinsgewässerchen zeigen... 
und nebenbei ne Bucht mit Bullen... die kauft Olli denn gleich noch mit!
so ganz nebenbei!
|kopfkrat


----------



## Flo66 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Meine Schwester sollte eh nicht mit.
Und haben bloß Mastschweine und Ackerland.Ich werd mal etwas Überzeugungsarbeit leisten!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jäger-Olli (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Schnack man mal mit ihm...|bla:
ich steh jedenfalls zu meinem wort...


----------



## snorreausflake (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

@pech-angler
Dann nimm doch deinen Vater einfach mit, dann ist er beruhigt


----------



## Flo66 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Mein Vater und Angeln, etwas langweiligeres kann er sich wohl nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Dann soll er sich nen Grill ans wasser stellen#6.
Mein Vater habe ich auch überzeugt das er einmal mitkommt am Waginger See.
Weisst du wie du jeden Vater dazu kriegst mitzukommen???


----------



## Flo66 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*



> Dann soll er sich nen Grill ans wasser stellen#6.
> Mein Vater habe ich auch überzeugt das er einmal mitkommt am Waginger See.
> Weisst du wie du jeden Vater dazu kriegst mitzukommen???


Ne und im Sommer gibt es eh nicht viele tage wo er mal zeit hat weil dann Ernte und Feldbewirtschaftung ist.Da spielt das Wetter ne wichtige Rolle ob ich Angeln gehen kann von meinem Vater ganz zu schweigen.
Er ist sehr ungeduldig.


----------



## Flo66 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Aber zwischen den einzelnen Ernteperioden der einzelnen Getreidesorten ist etwas Zeit.


----------



## snorreausflake (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*



Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> Mein Vater und Angeln, etwas langweiligeres kann er sich wohl nicht vorstellen.


Er soll des ja net ständig machen!!!Wenn er aber schiss hat dich mit nem "Fremden" zum angeln zu lassen, dann sollte er wenigstens einmal mit dir und dem anderen losziehen.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Sage einfach das du Schiss hast mit einem fremden Angeln zu gehen und das dein vater dabei sein soll. Gegen den Drang seinen Sohn zu beschützen ist jede Feldarbeit machtlos. 
Nichts gegen dich Oli aber so aheb ich meinen Vadda überredet#6#6#6.


----------



## Flo66 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Dann sacht mein Vater eiskalt ,,Dann lass es"
Freizeit und spaß kommt nach dem Hof.
Zeit würde sich finden doch wie ich ihn mitkriege?


----------



## Feeder-Freak (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Der Oli ist doch Viehändler oder sowas dann sage ihm doch einfach das er ein paar Angebote für ihn hat|rolleyes.


----------



## Flo66 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Er kauft Kühe und so was wir haben Schweine/Mast.Hm schwierig, schwirig.Würde er komme weil er Ferkel verkauft wär mein vatersofort Ohr obwohl er glaube ich einer geselschaft angehört.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Dann erzähle ihm das doch#6#6#6.
Und da Oli eben nur verhandelt wenn er dabei gemütlich angelt....#6.


----------



## Jäger-Olli (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

Angeln soll LANGWEILIG sein?
ironie an
Druck ihm doch einfach deine Postings aus... da hat er sicher ne menge zu lesen und Langweilig? nee das wird ihm sicher nicht!
:q
ironie aus
Nee... mal im ernst
mir wird so leicht nicht langweilig beim Stippen schon gar nicht...
ich weiß ja nicht wie es den Profis so geht... aber wenn ich beim Stippen auf rotaugen und brassen nur fünf min keinen einzigen Biss hab dann mach ich was falsch und muß was ändern
Futter, Köder, Tiefe, Hackengröße, um nur einige dinge zu nennen welche dann falsch sein könnten...
man könnte sich ja rein zufällig am wasser treffen!?
ferkel mit QS-Status könnte ich Euch auch noch liefern..
aber mehr will ich mit Schweinereien nicht zu tun haben...
mein Motto...
Schweine - quieken, stinken und bleiben tot...
nix für mich
es sei denn es sind solche schweinchen


----------



## andre23 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

....das hier ist ein angelforum....und kein viehhandel...

....und das foto finde ich an dieser mehr als unpassend....


----------



## Gufi Angler (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dem Futtermittel mit der Montage?*

langsam wird doof dass passt alles garnicht ins thema?


----------

